# The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*

						Der Erfolg der Netflix-Serie zu The Witcher hat den Büchern zu neuem Aufschwung verholfen. Insgesamt werden eine halbe Million Bände der Reihe neu aufgelegt. Die Videospiele hatten nach dem Start ebenfalls neuen Zulauf.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



> halbe Million Bände der Reihe neu aufgelegt.


Eine halbe Million Bände? Wisst ihr eigentlich was ein Band ist? Weiter unten habt ihr es wieder richtig geschrieben.  



> hat bereits acht Bände von The Witcher veröffentlicht.


Bitte korrigieren, weil eine halbe Million Bände wäre schon extrem und damit definitiv mehr als der Autor des Buches je schreiben könnte  

Ich habe mir die Bücher noch nicht gekauft aber habe es schon länger vor, welche Version ist besser die Deutsche oder Englische? Polnisch spreche ich nicht also muss es einer der anderen beiden sein.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*

So, gestern bin ich nun mit der Serie fertig geworden. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis bei der ersten Folge, hatte ich dann überraschenderweise sehr viel Spaß beim Schauen.
Die Bücher kenne ich nicht aber es ist schon ziemlich cool, wenn du beim Schauen dann die Parallelen zu den Spielen bemerkst.
Abgesehen von Geralt selbst war ich Anfangs auch skeptisch aufgrund der Wahl diverser Schauspieler. Dieses Skepsis war aber spätestens nach Folge 4 komplett verflogen und beim Finale wollte ich einfach nur noch wissen, wie es weiter geht  Ich liebe das düstere Fantasy-Settings, einzig die Zeitsprünge machen mir manchmal etwas zu schaffen, das kann an einigen Stellen anfänglich schon sehr verwirrend sein.


----------



## murkskopf (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Bücher noch nicht gekauft aber habe es schon länger vor, welche Version ist besser die Deutsche oder Englische? Polnisch spreche ich nicht also muss es einer der anderen beiden sein.



Nimm lieber eine deutsche Fassung, Andrzej Sapkowski ist ein großer Mittelalterfan(auch wenn die quatischige Serienumsetzung nicht darauf schließen lässt) und verwendet in den späteren Büchern viele entsprechend angehauchte Begrifflichkeiten, die kompetent ins deutsche übersetzt wurden. Ob man gut genug Englisch spricht, um die zu verstehen muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Außerdem gibt es manchmal ein paar Lateineinlagen (einzelne Begriffe/Redewendungen), wenn Gelehrte, Zauberer oder Juristen vorkommen.


----------



## BenW (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*

Wenn Amazon es mal schaffen sollte seine Kindle mit einem modernen USB-C-Anschluss auszustatten, hole ich mir auch einen und werde dann auch wieder mehr lesen. Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr unhandliche, gedruckte Schinken zu kaufen.


----------



## Rollora (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eine halbe Million Bände? Wisst ihr eigentlich was ein Band ist? Weiter unten habt ihr es wieder richtig geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Bitte korrigieren, weil eine halbe Million Bände wäre schon extrem und damit definitiv mehr als der Autor des Buches je schreiben könnte
> ...



Ich hatte das Spiel auf englisch und von daher gefiel mir nachher die englische Version der Bücher wesentlich besser gefallen (wegen der bekannten Namen usw) wie auch die Serie


----------



## altStrunk (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Nimm lieber eine deutsche Fassung, Andrzej Sapkowski ist ein großer Mittelalterfan(auch wenn die quatischige Serienumsetzung nicht darauf schließen lässt) und verwendet in den späteren Büchern viele entsprechend angehauchte Begrifflichkeiten, die kompetent ins deutsche übersetzt wurden. Ob man gut genug Englisch spricht, um die zu verstehen muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Außerdem gibt es manchmal ein paar Lateineinlagen (einzelne Begriffe/Redewendungen), wenn Gelehrte, Zauberer oder Juristen vorkommen.



Vor allem hat das Herrschaftssystem in England schon im Mittelalter anders funktioniert das kontinentaleuropäische. So sind deutsche Begrifflichkeiten näher an polnischen als englische. Englische Geschichte und Mythologie unterscheidet sich gravierend von der europäischen, auch wenn sie deutlich besser ist als die englische Küche.

edit:
In Osteuropa bedeutet Freiherr oder Baron einfach was anderes als earl oder baron, ein englischer earl oder baron ist Mitglied des Hochadels und im Allgemeinen eine sehr wichtige Person, während ein ostdeutscher Freiherr auch ein Pissnelke mit einer Holzburg und drei Weilern sein kann.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*

Ich kann mir nicht helfen ich mag diesen Schriftsteller einfach nicht!

Ich liebe das Spiel und seit dem Er aus reiner Gier diese miese Tour abgezogen hat, ist Er bei mir unten durch.

80-90% was mir von Witcher gefällt hat CDProjekt selbst auf die Beine gestellt (ab Teil 2). Das war eine unglaubliche Leistung und ein grosses Risiko, dass Sie selbst gestämmt haben.
Mir gefällt auch Triss viel lieber, nicht um sonst wollen sie alle mit rote Haare sehen, und kann die Yennefer nicht so leiden in die Gerald verliebt sein soll. In den Bücher hächelt Er angeblich dieser Tussi nach wie ein Hündchen, wie ein Mann ohne Selbstachtung.

Und jetzt verdient Andrej Sapokowski nochmal drauf für seine (habe ich so gehört) schlecht geschriebenen Bücher. Da schüttle ich nur noch den Kopf

Was gutes zuletzt:
Die restlichen 15% sind das Bestiarium und der Kniff denn mittelalterlichen Aberglauben auf zu greifen.


----------



## Wutruus (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen ich mag diesen Schriftsteller einfach nicht!
> 
> Ich liebe das Spiel und seit dem Er aus reiner Gier diese miese Tour abgezogen hat, ist Er bei mir unten durch.
> 
> ...



Leider hast du dich von dieser Meldung täuschen lassen. Die Zusammenarbeit vom Autor mit den Entwicklern lief nicht ganz so glatt, wie man glauben mag. Zum Beispiel wurde schon damals beim Boxset der Enhanced Edition von The Witcher 1 eine Kurzgeschichte beigelegt, für die der Autor laut eines Interviews kein Entgeld erhielt und er hat trotzdem kein Fass aufgemacht. Andere relevante Details habe ich inzwischen leider vergessen. Profitgier sieht aber definitiv anders aus, nur so als Denkanstoß.

Da du die Bücher nicht gelesen hast, kannst du gar nicht einschätzen, was diese 80-90% sind, die CD Projekt selbst auf die Beine gestellt hat. Ich habe die Bücher gelesen und finde das dennoch schwer einzuschätzen.
 Was Geralt und Yennefer betrifft, so ist das ebenfalls nur deine Meinung, die nicht einmal sehr fundiert ist, wie du indirekt sogar zugegeben hast. Zudem ist deine Darstellung von Geralt und Yennefer in den Büchern leider falsch.

Auch dass die Bücher schlecht geschrieben sein sollen, hast du lediglich gehört. Den Entwicklern selbst waren sie übrigens gut genug. Hier kann ich dir sagen, dass, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, tatsächlich der neuste Band nicht so gut gelungen ist, aber der hat mit der eigentlichen Geralt-Saga auch nichts zu tun.
Die Kurzgeschichtenbände sind in ihrem Stil bislang einzigartig, zumindest habe ich noch keine ähnlichen gesehen, und die tatsächliche Geralt-Saga ist auch ganz gut.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass The Witcher streng genommen ein Fan-Projekt ist, das es ohne die Bücher natürlich gar nicht gäbe. Dass dem Autor dafür ein anständiger Lohn zusteht, sollte sich von selbst verstehen und an dieser Stelle möchte ich noch einmal auf meinen 1. Absatz verweisen.


----------



## Nero905 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*

Soll er mal Drucken der gute Mann, wer sich sein Buch kauft in der Hoffnung, es würde sich so gut lesen wie das Spiel sich gespielt hat, der wird wohl enttäuscht sein. 

Während sich das Spiel millionenfach verkauft hat, sind seine Bücher wohl eher Ladenhüter gewesen, und das beides zu recht.


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



Nero905 schrieb:


> Soll er mal Drucken der gute Mann, wer sich sein Buch kauft in der Hoffnung, es würde sich so gut lesen wie das Spiel sich gespielt hat, der wird wohl enttäuscht sein.
> 
> Während sich das Spiel millionenfach verkauft hat, sind seine Bücher wohl eher Ladenhüter gewesen, und das beides zu recht.



Naja, so schlecht werden sie nicht gelaufen sein, bei den immer noch recht gesalzenen Preisen. Immerhin 13 € für im Schnitt vielleicht 400 Seiten als ebook.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



altStrunk schrieb:


> Vor allem hat das Herrschaftssystem in England schon im Mittelalter anders funktioniert das kontinentaleuropäische. So sind deutsche Begrifflichkeiten näher an polnischen als englische. Englische Geschichte und Mythologie unterscheidet sich gravierend von der europäischen, auch wenn sie deutlich besser ist als die englische Küche.
> 
> edit:
> In Osteuropa bedeutet Freiherr oder Baron einfach was anderes als earl oder baron, ein englischer earl oder baron ist Mitglied des Hochadels und im Allgemeinen eine sehr wichtige Person, während ein ostdeutscher Freiherr auch ein Pissnelke mit einer Holzburg und drei Weilern sein kann.



Kann die deutschen Übersetzungen ebenfalls qualitativ loben (wenn auch nicht mit dem polnischen Original vergleichen), aber die englische hat im mythologischen Bereich meiner Meinung nach keine Nachteile, da Sapkowski seine Inspirationsquellen ohnehin frei und damit neu interpretiert.

Nachdem ich selbst auf englisch gespielt, die Bücher aber auf Deutsch geschenkt bekommen habe, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen sich auf eine von beiden Sprachen festzulegen. Die Übersetzer machen beide für sich eine gute Arbeit, aber bei diversen Namen (die Sache mit dem Blumennamen sollte sich rumgesprochen haben) und vielen Monsterbezeichnungen kommen sie zu unterschiedlichen Lösungen. Konsumiert man verschiedene Sprachen, braucht man ständig den Witcher-Wiki, um beide gedanklich verknüpfen zu können.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kann die deutschen Übersetzungen ebenfalls qualitativ loben (wenn auch nicht mit dem polnischen Original vergleichen), aber die englische hat im mythologischen Bereich meiner Meinung nach keine Nachteile, da Sapkowski seine Inspirationsquellen ohnehin frei und damit neu interpretiert.
> 
> Nachdem ich selbst auf englisch gespielt, die Bücher aber auf Deutsch geschenkt bekommen habe, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen sich auf eine von beiden Sprachen festzulegen. Die Übersetzer machen beide für sich eine gute Arbeit, aber bei diversen Namen (die Sache mit dem Blumennamen sollte sich rumgesprochen haben) und vielen Monsterbezeichnungen kommen sie zu unterschiedlichen Lösungen. Konsumiert man verschiedene Sprachen, braucht man ständig den Witcher-Wiki, um beide gedanklich verknüpfen zu können.



Kurz gefasst, wenn ich auf Englisch gespielt habe dann die Englischen Bücher, wenn ich auf Deutsch gespielt habe die Deutschen Bücher, stimmts?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*

Das wäre meine Empfehlung, ja. Wer das Spiel auf Englisch ohne Untertitel spielt, sollte über die sprache der englischen Übersetzung kaum stolpern, aber er würde sich bei der deutschen mehrfach über Bezeichnungen wundern und gegebenenfalls Querverbindungen ganz übersehen. Wer noch nicht auf eine Sprache festgelegt ist, macht mit den deutschen Übersetzungen aber definitiv nichts falsch, qualitativ habe ich nichts auszusetzen gehabt.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Bücher werden nach Serienerfolg neu aufgelegt*



Wutruus schrieb:


> Leider hast du dich von dieser Meldung täuschen lassen. Die Zusammenarbeit vom Autor mit den Entwicklern lief nicht ganz so glatt, wie man glauben mag. Zum Beispiel wurde schon damals beim Boxset der Enhanced Edition von The Witcher 1 eine Kurzgeschichte beigelegt, für die der Autor laut eines Interviews kein Entgeld erhielt und er hat trotzdem kein Fass aufgemacht. Andere relevante Details habe ich inzwischen leider vergessen. Profitgier sieht aber definitiv anders aus, nur so als Denkanstoß.
> 
> Da du die Bücher nicht gelesen hast, kannst du gar nicht einschätzen, was diese 80-90% sind, die CD Projekt selbst auf die Beine gestellt hat. Ich habe die Bücher gelesen und finde das dennoch schwer einzuschätzen.
> Was Geralt und Yennefer betrifft, so ist das ebenfalls nur deine Meinung, die nicht einmal sehr fundiert ist, wie du indirekt sogar zugegeben hast. Zudem ist deine Darstellung von Geralt und Yennefer in den Büchern leider falsch.
> ...




Versuche mich etwas kürzer zu fassen und möchte drei Sachen aufgreifen.

Danke sehr für deinen Imput, aber darf ich den Inhalt deiner Buchbeurteilung nicht weitergeben, denn dann habe ich es immernoch nicht gelesen. Jedoch, einmal gut einmal schlecht und andere wiederum die es nur schlecht, Zitat:"langweilig geschrieben", finden. Was soll ich davon halten, einen guten Autor? Oder ist es eine Frage der Übersetzung, dann fragt sich auch wieviel hier sein Verdienst ist %...?

Apropo; Es ist ein 100% GAME ! Wo war Er denn dabei bei der Arbeit an dem Werk von dem ER selbst nichts hielt? ...an der Texturierung, Animation, Skripts, Motioncapturing, Voicecapturing, Soundmixing, Texturierung, Engine-Entwicklung, die Liste ist lang. Nein war Er nicht. Nicht einmal Charaktere (Triss, rote Haare) sind alle 1:1 übernommen worden und Geschichte (offiziel bekannt) auch nicht ganz deckend vorallem die gefühlt  100 Nebenquests die liebevoll eingearbeitet wurden.
Ein Team von 200-300 Leuten arbeiten nicht um sonst 5-6Jahre lang. Sein Anteil von 15%, SEHR grosszügig!

Was ich auch weiss ist, dass Er eine Beteiligung explizit ausgeschlagen hatte und so wenig Vertrauen darin hatte, dass Er lieber ein paar tausend Euro annahm. Ohne jegliches Risiko kriegte Er dann doch noch Nachzahlungen. Das darf ich doch wohl die Höhe finden!??


Ich bin hier altmodisch. Finde Risikobereitschaft und Fleiss sollte belohnt werden, Gier gar bestraft.


----------

